# RV Question...



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Been thinking of getting a pop-up to ease my way into a larger RV in the future. 

Just recently ran across a [email protected] Little Guy Max tear drop RV. Anyone have any experience with these? Supposed to have an R-11 value in the walls which sounds insane considering most houses with 4" wall are R-13.

The one I'm looking at is under 1000lbs which means we could tow it with my wife 4cylinder car.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

I have always been intrigued by them but no experience with them. I showed a couple to the wife over the years and always got the stink-eye! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

can't speak to the tear drop; however, we had a Jayco pop up for years and loved it.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

OG Donkey said:


> can't speak to the tear drop; however, we had a Jayco pop up for years and loved it.


Same here and a Coleman which we just sold it have to say I wish I would have went for the Class A in the beginning though, it is awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

Pulling a trailer, tear drop or not, it's the wind drag and side drag that gets you. Just food for thought. Had a pop up for years loved it till we went thru a tornado in it. We did ok but the houses about 1/4 mile away were destroyed. Wife said it had to go.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

captMike said:


> Pulling a trailer, tear drop or not, it's the wind drag and side drag that gets you. Just food for thought. Had a pop up for years loved it till we went thru a tornado in it. We did ok but the houses about 1/4 mile away were destroyed. Wife said it had to go.


You survived a tornado in it while houses got torn up and your wife wanted to sell it?


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

We have a [email protected] teardrop which is the [email protected]'s big brother. The quality is top notch in NuCamp/Pleasant Valley products. We've had ours almost 3 years, and it's perfect for 2 people. --- have traveled up to a month at a time, and never been cramped or bored. Have met quite a few [email protected] on the road and the owners love them. There are a couple facebook groups with tons of info and support. Lots of rallies, etc...
We pulled ours with a 6 cyl. 4runner and it was fine...but recently upgraded to a Tundra 4.6. The [email protected] is so light you could tow it with most anything....Subarus etc...are popular.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for all the feedback. I've really been researching them and I think I'm going to pull the trigger on one. 

It's a used 2015 but has several goodies that are geared towards our lifestyle. Yakima top rack, Yakima Skybox, and a 5x7 [email protected] Little Guy tent that can be used as additional sleeping or a screened area. 

We'll mostly pull it with our Subaru Outback that has a 6cyl engine.


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

FYI---- there is a place up near Austin that rents [email protected]'s if you want to try one out first.
http://www.rogersmotorssales.com/


----------

